# Snowblower Bracket



## clevinski (Feb 22, 2014)

My neighbor's snow thrower had a plastic bracket that held the two control cables.  The bracket broke, apparently due to cracking from the cold, so I offered to make him one in aluminum.  It was a bit of a challenge (first time I used my new boring head) but came out functional, and that what's important.  You can also see the broken plastic part in the photo.

Thanks,
Charlie





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clevinski (Feb 22, 2014)

Hmmm... I meant for this to end up in the Projects thread.  Can one of the moderators please move it?

Thanks,
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 22, 2014)

Moved to Members Projects as requested.

 "Billy G"


----------



## clevinski (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you, Bill... I just started using Tapatalk and I'm not quite used to it yet...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 22, 2014)

That's a pretty complex part Charlie!  How did it work for him?

You are a good neighbor!

Bernie


----------



## clevinski (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, Bernie,

I just finished it and haven't given it to him yet, but it should work fine.  I wanted to make it because I end up spending most of my time working on parts and tooling for my machine tools, as do many of us.  I wanted something external whose design was beyond my control to force me to figure out how to do it.  It wasn't actually too hard but it took me a lot of thinking to decide the sequence of steps.  Plus, due to the 7/8" radius, I needed to buy a boring head, which I can now use for many other projects.

Thanks,
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glmphoto (Feb 23, 2014)

clevinski said:


> I needed to buy a boring head,


  Did the wife buy that line????....LOL


----------



## clevinski (Feb 23, 2014)

Glmphoto said:


> Did the wife buy that line????....LOL



She lives by "The Barbara Rule"; she doesn't really care what I buy, within reason, as long as I use it.  She gets ticked off if I buy something and then DON'T use it... and I find that this approach makes me think twice before buying something as to whether I really need it...


----------



## clevinski (Feb 23, 2014)

I just took this second photo, which shows the function of the part better.  The two cables slip into the two openings.  The narrowest slot is for the moving portion of the cable; the middle area is for the ferrule; the wider area is for the cable body.  You simply position the cables, and then push the bracket up against a 7/8" diameter tube that is part of the handle of the snow thrower, put the bolt through it, and everything is secure.  BTW, the two slots are indeed parallel; a slight angle to the photo makes them appear a bit off.


----------



## Glmphoto (Feb 24, 2014)

clevinski said:


> She lives by "The Barbara Rule"; she doesn't really care what I buy, within reason, as long as I use it.  She gets ticked off if I buy something and then DON'T use it... and I find that this approach makes me think twice before buying something as to whether I really need it...



Thats pretty sound thinking....  and nice job on that part as well!!!!


----------



## clevinski (Feb 24, 2014)

Glmphoto said:


> Thats pretty sound thinking....  and nice job on that part as well!!!!



Thanks, Glmphoto!


----------

